# help bidding lot



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

hello everybody ,. i am now on my second year with my plow beusness we all now i long island last year there was nothing so needless to say i am not so expericend on pricing out jobs..








this is the property the owner told me to give him a per inch price , salt sepretly. and he also wants a season price


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

i was thinking 750> for 2 inches am i low balling my self?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

For me about 5k for the season. But I'm on the good side of NY State!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

hatchmastr;1529619 said:


> i was thinking 750> for 2 inches am i low balling my self?


He'll get someone for 50-75 per plow.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding with confidence*

Take the guesswork out of your bidding forever. Bidding snow jobs made easy. Let us put our 33 years of experience to work for you. Click on this link Bidding Snow job made easy.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Wayne Volz;1535719 said:


> Take the guesswork out of your bidding forever. Bidding snow jobs made easy. Let us put our 33 years of experience to work for you. Click on this link Bidding Snow job made easy.


We run Wayne's software on a lot of our larger jobs. Pleased with it. We've used it for probably 6 years.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

looks like 2 passes and a ****** . count how many tenants , multiply by $275.00 then multiply the average amount of events per season . then someone will smoke that number by about 5k and you've just written a coupon . welcome to the wonderful world of snow business .

all kidding aside , get a signature on a seasonal by using the above formula.


----------



## Nutz4Plowing (Apr 24, 2012)

grandview;1529627 said:


> For me about 5k for the season. But I'm on the good side of NY State!


Hey Grandview, how many events and saltings are you figuring on that? Looks about 45-50,000sqft, thats around where we would come in on that size property salt included full seasonal no sidewalks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

About 25 plows,salt extra.


----------

